# Cyberduck : retrouver un mot de passe



## ccciolll (20 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour, 
J'ai quelques comptes ftp dans mon cyberduck.
Aujourd'hui je veux installer sur une deuxi&#232;me machine un autre cyberduck pour acc&#233;der aux m&#234;mes comptes. Or pour l'un de ces comptes, ce n'est pas moi qui ait rentr&#233; les param&#232;tres (et donc c'est un mot de passe que j'ignore et n'ai pas not&#233 et le mot de passe, bien que dans mon trousseau, je n'y ai pas acc&#232;s (ou alors je sais pas faire). Et l'admin r&#233;seau qui le connait est en cong&#233;s&#8230;
Alors y a-t-il, justement, un moyen de retrouver ce mot de passe ?

Au moins, dans firefox, c'est simple&#8230;


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2007)

Si tu as le mot de passe du trousseau tu peux le retrouver facilement&#8230;


----------



## kisco (20 Juillet 2007)

ccciolll a dit:


> ... et le mot de passe, bien que dans mon trousseau, je n'y ai pas acc&#232;s (ou alors je sais pas faire). Et l'admin r&#233;seau qui le connait est en cong&#233;s&#8230;
> Alors y a-t-il, justement, un moyen de retrouver ce mot de passe ?
> Au moins, dans firefox, c'est simple&#8230;


passe &#224; firefox alors si c'est mieux pour toi.

Si tu as le mot de passe du compte admin de Mac OS X :
ouvre le trousseau
cherche quelle entr&#233;e du trousseau correspond &#224; ce serveur FTP, puis double-clic dessus.
clique sur la coche : "afficher le mot de passe", il va te demander le mot de passe du compte admin du mac, et voil&#224;.
C'est tout &#224; fait simple, logique et s&#233;curis&#233;.


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour

Les mots de passe utilis&#233;s par Cyberduck ne sont pas dans le trousseau.

Le propre d'un mot de passe est de rester secret. A la base, &#231;a peut se comprendre. Si tu ne connais pas un mot de passe parce que l'acc&#232;s &#224; un site est r&#233;serv&#233; &#224; une autre personne que toi, alors c'est qu'en principe l'acc&#232;s t'est interdit. Le mot de passe fait donc son office.

D'ailleurs l'utilisation du trousseau me para&#238;t &#234;tre un danger, car si le mot de passe de la session est cass&#233;, tout ceux qui s'y trouvent enregistr&#233;s tombent avec...

Le mot de passe de connexion aux sites FTP n'&#233;tant du ressort que des h&#233;bergeurs et des titulaires des comptes, c'est &#224; ceux-l&#224; qu'il faut que tu t'adresses. Si c'est toi le titulaire du compte et que tu as perdu le mot de passe (cr&#233;&#233; par tes soins, ou bien communiqu&#233; pas mail ou par courrier) alors il faut que tu le redemandes &#224; l'administrateur du site.


----------



## ccciolll (20 Juillet 2007)

kisco a dit:


> passe à firefox alors si c'est mieux pour toi.
> 
> Si tu as le mot de passe du compte admin de Mac OS X :
> ouvre le trousseau
> ...



Firefox fait client ftp !?

Bien, sinon j'y accède comment à ce trousseau ?
Ma recherche sur le mot "trousseau" ne m'a mené que vers des applis classic.


----------



## da capo (20 Juillet 2007)

Applications/Utilitaires/

non ?


----------



## ccciolll (20 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Applications/Utilitaires/
> 
> non ?



Oui, c'est ça. et ça marche. Merci.
Décidément, StarMac, tu es partout ce matin !

Bon, je ne comprends pas pourquoi ma recherche n'a pas trouvé cette appli. Pourtant l'orthographe de trousseau est bonne et j echerche dans l'ensemble du DD.
Bizarre, non ?


----------



## kisco (20 Juillet 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Les mots de passe utilisés par Cyberduck ne sont pas dans le trousseau.


ah? j'en étais persuadé 



ccciolll a dit:


> Firefox fait client ftp !?


ben c'est toi qui parle de firefox : "Au moins, dans firefox, c'est simple" et j'ai pas compris le rapport, d'où ma remarque.
et en effet, avec l'extension FireFTP, ça fait client FTP.


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Juillet 2007)

kisco a dit:


> ah? j'en &#233;tais persuad&#233;


A moins qu'une option soit activ&#233;e (on ne sait jamais, je n'ai pas tout regard&#233, on ne les y trouve pas.

En tout cas, chez moi aucun des comptes FTP enregistr&#233;s que j'utilise n'appara&#238;t dans le trousseau.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2007)

Bon bon bon, trop vite r&#233;solu. Tu veux pas renommer ta maison pour voir ?


----------



## ccciolll (20 Juillet 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> D'ailleurs l'utilisation du trousseau me paraît être un danger, car si le mot de passe de la session est cassé, tout ceux qui s'y trouvent enregistrés tombent avec...



Oui, c'est parfaitement juste pour des informations ou des accès sensibles.

Mais dans ce monde de macosX et d'internet ou la moindre pécadille nécessite un code d'accès et des password à tout va, c'est une bénédiction.

Il suffit juste de ne pas enregistrer dans le trousseau les quelques rares codes qui ont besoin de rester secrets.

Et puis, de toute façons, si un mot de passe est VRAIMENT efficace (genre avec des caractères ne formant pas un mot, des cap et bas-de-casse, des caractères spéciaux, etc) il est "inretenable". Alors il ne reste plus qu'à l'écrire sur un bout de papier, et c'est pas pire que de l'enregistrer dans le trousseau.


----------



## ccciolll (20 Juillet 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> A moins qu'une option soit activée (on ne sait jamais, je n'ai pas tout regardé), on ne les y trouve pas.
> 
> En tout cas, chez moi aucun des comptes FTP enregistrés que j'utilise n'apparaît dans le trousseau.



Bah ici ça a marché. Et tant mieux pour moi. Probablement un réglage, en effet.




supermoquette a dit:


> Bon bon bon, trop vite résolu. Tu veux pas renommer ta maison pour voir ?



Euh Pas aujourd'hui d'accord.
Mais promis, je dois bientôt passer mon poste de Panther à Tiger et là vous en aurez même marre de m'entendre poser des questions.


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Juillet 2007)

ccciolll a dit:


> Et puis, de toute fa&#231;ons, si un mot de passe est VRAIMENT efficace (genre avec des caract&#232;res ne formant pas un mot, des cap et bas-de-casse, des caract&#232;res sp&#233;ciaux, etc) il est "inretenable". Alors il ne reste plus qu'&#224; l'&#233;crire sur un bout de papier, et c'est pas pire que de l'enregistrer dans le trousseau.


Je ne suis pas trop d'accord  .

Le trousseau permet d'utiliser un mot de passe qu'on ne conna&#238;t pas d&#232;s lors qu'on peut acc&#233;der &#224; la session de l'utilisateur qui les poss&#232;de.

Il est possible qu'un malandrin r&#233;ussisse &#224; utiliser ta machine &#224; ton insu, soit physiquement (parce qu'au bureau tu as oubli&#233; de l'&#233;teindre ou de la bloquer avant de partir), soit &#224; distance (parce que tu as install&#233; un spyware sans le savoir, ou parce que ta machine est normalement accessible depuis l'ext&#233;rieur et que le mot de passe n&#233;cessaire est connu ou a &#233;t&#233; cass&#233. Dans ce cas, le trousseau lui permet d'acc&#233;der imm&#233;diatement et sans effort &#224; tous les comptes dont il ignore le login et le mot de passe.

Dans ces conditions, garder nos mots de passe sur un papier qui ne quitte pas notre poche est infiniment plus s&#251;r.

Chez moi, les mots de passe les plus importants sont l&#224;, et il faudrait me passer sur le corps ou regarder par dessus de mon &#233;paule pendant que je les tape pour les obtenir.


----------



## da capo (20 Juillet 2007)

et quand il passe &#224; la machine &#224; laver... te voil&#224; beau


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2007)

Un vrai pro de la s&#233;cu fait des lavages &#224; sec.


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> et quand il passe &#224; la machine &#224; laver... te voil&#224; beau


Personnellement, mes papiers d'identit&#233; ne sont pass&#233;s qu'une seule fois &#224; la machine &#224; laver dans ma vie (j'&#233;tais jeune et insouciant &#224; l'&#233;poque), et depuis je fais *tr&#232;s* attention. Mes mots de passe sont avec.

De toute mani&#232;re, comme je les connais presque par coeur (je les utilise assez souvent) et que j'ai toujours le moyen de les r&#233;g&#233;n&#233;rer (moyennant une r&#233;clamation officielle et un petit d&#233;lai de mise-&#224;-jour), &#231;a ne serait pas catastrophique.


----------



## ccciolll (20 Juillet 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> J(parce que tu as installé un spyware sans le savoir).



Il existe des spyware sur os X


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2007)

Regarde le sujet "Remote Desktop"


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Juillet 2007)

ccciolll a dit:


> Il existe des spyware sur os X


De la cat&#233;gorie dont je parle, il n'y en a "officiellement" pas.

Maintenant, si un &#233;diteur de logiciels d&#233;cide d'en mettre dans un de ses produits, rien ne l'emp&#234;che, et il se gardera bien de le crier sur les toits. Je rappelle tout de m&#234;me qu'au moment de la mise en place du Patriot Act, l'administration Bush incitait fortement &#224; ce genre de pratique pour les produits informatiques vendus &#224; l'&#233;tranger.

Sans d&#233;montrer qu'on en est r&#233;ellement arriv&#233; &#224; cette extr&#233;mit&#233;, tu remarqueras (si tu as install&#233; un sniffer ou un firewall) que la quasi-totalit&#233; des logiciels tournant sous Mac OS X se connectent &#224; un site ext&#233;rieur &#224; leur lancement. Il est par l&#224;-m&#234;me possible &#224; n'importe quelle instance ayant acc&#232;s aux donn&#233;es de connexion (&#233;diteurs desdits logiciels, fournisseur d'acc&#232;s, autorit&#233;s am&#233;ricaines pour les sites h&#233;berg&#233;s aux USA - ce qui est majoritairement le cas -, etc.) de savoir qui et quand utilise quel logiciel.

Il va sans dire que m&#234;me ces banales connexions (pour des v&#233;rifications de mises-&#224;-jour) pourraient sans probl&#232;me servir &#224; communiquer des informations d'une autre nature que celles qu'on trouve habituellement (adresse IP, version des syst&#232;mes, type de logiciel, puis indirectement localisation g&#233;ographique, adresse e-mail et identit&#233; de l'utilisateur). Imagine qu'on communique par petits bouts, de mani&#232;re compress&#233;e et crypt&#233;e, les &#233;l&#233;ments recueillis et compil&#233;s par le syst&#232;me d'indexation de l'OS (lequel fait ni plus ni moins le travail habituel d'un espion)... C'est d'autant plus r&#233;alisable que les logiciels peuvent inclure des composants int&#233;gr&#233;s &#224; l'OS au moment de leur installation par l'administrateur de la machine.


Compte tenu de la motivation dont j'ai parl&#233;e au d&#233;but de ce post et du taux estim&#233; d'intrusions des entreprises Fran&#231;aise par les espions am&#233;ricains au travers du net, il est tr&#232;s probable que quelques chevaux de Troie (spywares install&#233;s par l'utilisateur) oeuvrent d&#233;j&#224; sous Mac OS X, voire m&#234;me quelques _vers_ institutionnels discrets.


Soit dit en passant, Apple est une soci&#233;t&#233; am&#233;ricaine...


----------

